# Time to take Sagan down short (tomorrow)



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

So i've been looking through short summer clips for poodles and have no idea what I would like to put Sagan in. So, I am asking for opinions. My favorite so far is a photo FD posted of Paris a long time ago. It was a short kennel clip, top knot same length as body and tail, no band, no clean feet and no clean face. It was a very nice looking trim and I think Sagan would look great in it (of course this means shaving his beautiful ears that have not been touched since he was born!)

So, ideas? Would love to see pics (and FD if you have that photo of Paris with what blade you used i'd appreciate it.) I'd have to let his face/feet grow out but that shouldn't take too long.

Enclosed pics of what I have to work with currently.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

All all over same clip is what I'm going for with Vegas too  he's got 7 weeks of hair on his face and I LOVE it! I'm going to do it first day of spring I believe.

I think Sagan will look awesome! And we all know hair always grows back!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh cute little boy 'dos! i can't wait to see!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Snapped this photo of his face today. It will be hard letting it grow out but for awhile Vega had several months of growth on his face and we loved it. He started to look like a doodle though. 

He is turning orange because of the annoying red clay type sand we have in our yard.

Post pics of Vegas with a fuzzy face! I bet he looks handsome.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I just snapped this one really quick, his expression is questionable lol but you can see his cute fuzzy face clearly. I've been keeping the hair around his eyes trimmed back, but leaving everything else.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, that's cute. This was Vega before I shaved it off.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see Sagen,I shaved Hershey & Luke down this week too for summer but I can't bring myself to shave Hershey ears & TK down I have only shaped his a little since he was born too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You really want to shave his ears? They look wonderful now. It took about a year for Jazz's ears to come back to some version of what she had before I clippered them. I can't say I'll ever want to do that again. Saleen's... well they NEVER came back right.  Her ears are clipped now but it only because I've sort of accepted that theya re perminately crappy and I can't do anything about it now. I really wish I had never clipped them in the first place. Of course if you're the sort that likes a shorter ear well then that's different  If it were me I'd do a shorter clip on the body and scissor the TK to whatever length you desire and leave the ears or just trim around the edges perhaps.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh noooooo...not his ears! They are so pretty! Can't wait to see what you decide on. Handsome boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm an ear gal too.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i agree on being carefull about ears, its so hard to get them back past the ackward stage that you seem to just keep trimming them when you need to leave them alone. I like either really full or quite tidy, not really inbetween.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I always appreciate the look of the trimmed ears but would never cut them myself. the bigger and longer the better for me


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

be brave clip the ear not naked like a 10 blade but an inch or so i love it and it looks fabulous on boys IMO> 

What about just a shorter variation of the german? just not leaving quite so much on the legs? i love the german clip (Or leave the ears/tail and voila it's a modern LOL )


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

neVar said:


> be brave clip the ear not naked like a 10 blade but an inch or so i love it and it looks fabulous on boys IMO>


That's a better way to put what I was trying to say about trimming. If you're going to clip it I'd used a guard comb and scissor the ends or just trim it with scissors to the leather in a round shape. Unless you really like a shaved ear, in which case break out the blades lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still at work and can't upload the photos I took (old computer) anyway he's naked! 

I'll post pics as soon as I get home. I didn't take blades to the ears but they are short. I was really scared that I would hate it. I am going to let his face/feet grow out to match his body length. I think he actually looks really adorable.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

HURRY! must see pictures!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are the pics!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Some more


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh my gosh! I was so scared when I saw this thread... Sagan's beautiful hair!! No!! ): 
But he looks remarkably cute! I forget how adorable poodles do look when they are shaved down... especially ones as handsome as Sagan is. Apparently, that dog will look good in any haircut! Love it!


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

ohh wow you did shave him huh, i don't think i could do it to Gina, i just had her taken down as much as i think i could let myself, as she is in my avitar

isn't funny how there color changes when you shave them? my husky does that goes from black to toally white


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you both, I like it quite a bit!

Also his hair is so orange from this clay sand we have in our backyard. I thought about bathing him before stripping him but his undercoat was still nice and clean from last week so I just took the clippers to him and then gave him a good soak in some ez groom crystal white. Does wonders for a dirty white dog!


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

oh lol that's funny, he is a cutie


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I like poodles (especially standards) peeled down the same length everywhere, just as much as I like fancy foofoo clips. It makes non-poodle people realize it's still a dog underneath, and an awesome one!

LOL at the color change. We have a ton of red sandstone dirt and gravel around here, and I get a lot of white grooming clients coming in red!


----------

